# -1 ,   ?
,  ,   -1     ,    ,  ,  , ??

----------

,        ( -1 )
 1,  3
" ,  1, 2      ,           "

   ,  -        ,  ...

----------

,     ???    ??

----------


## Yures

,   , 1  2.1
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/371509/page/2/

----------

> ,     ???    ??


, -            -1.    ,    :
 N 2

 16  2014 . N 2
*




    ,

  ( -1 )*
/.../
"3.           ".".
 ,  1, 2      ,        .           ,        2 ,        (    ,      ,     )."
/.../

            ,     .

----------


## ToT

.

----------

-        .

----------


## ToT

**,   ?

----------


## 2007

http://www.pfrf.ru/eservices/software/

----------

